# Hound hunters Beware



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

A few days ago a few of my friends were hunting bear with their hounds in Va. hound training season. No guns, no baits, just good ol' fashion find a track and turn'em loose type of hunting.
Well, they found a good track and turned a few hounds lose on the track. As the hunt progresed it was apparent that they were gonna get out run on this day.
My buddy still had 2 dogs loose but he could tell that both dogs had
stopped moving due to those GPS collars he uses. He sent his dad around to were the dogs were stopped, and he got out of his truck. He heard what sound like house dogs barking in a field. They soon found the hounds in the field and the barking wasn't comming from house dogs. Five coyotes had the two hounds stopped in the field and would let them go nowhere. They started to approach the yotes and yelling at them. This broke up the yotes and the hounds returned to the truck. One could only guess what would have happend to one or both of those hounds had they not been able to get to the dogs as fast as they did.
So guys, do your hounds a favor and get to them a fast as you can if you think something just ain't right.

God bless, be carefull, and good luck with all of your hunting this season.

Howlinred.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Continue reports of coyotes ganging up on hounds. Seems like it is happening more n more.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, and he couldn't even shoot the dang things due to the no gun law that goes with the training season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's the first I've heard of coyotes ganging up on hounds in the last few years. All the other reports I have seen have been of wolves doing it. Five on two was good enough odds for the coyotes to go for it. Chances are they would have separated them.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

This is the first case of this happening that they know of and they have been hunting a long time. Either way I don't think the out come was gonna be good if they didn't get there when they did.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I totally agree, How are the rabbit numbers there this year. I expect that in some of the drought stricken areas you may hear of the coyotes being braver than normal whether in packs or alone just trying to get a meal. Please keep tabs on your neighbors cat so as to point them in the right direction. lol


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

We have been getting some rain as of late. Things are starting to green up a little. Rabbit numbers are ok. We heard a pack around one a.m. on Monday for a brief moment. Hope they were after a cat.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What type of dogs were they Tony?


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Blue tick bear hounds.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I would of thought they could hold their own as they are big dogs? I know 5 on 2 is not good odds.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> I would of thought they could hold their own as they are big dogs? I know 5 on 2 is not good odds.


Exactly Matt yotes are stone cold killers and have an innate instinct for viciousness when it comes to getting food at all costs. I myself would of carried a pistol concealed and let a few fly if I could have got in range. 15 rounds might have a chance at one at least!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Seems like it was a territorial thing (for the yotes)more than hunger.

I imagine the two dogs must have been pups that were confused by the situation.

If they were older trained hounds, some fur should have been fly'in, or they wouldn't be com'in home with me.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Funny thing is that we have ran yotes in holes before, but it was only one yote. Im with capper, I think this was some kind of dominance thing.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Matt, there not huge dogs, just long lanky hounds. Probably have never seen a coyote before so didn't know what to do with the things. As far as shooting the yotes, we would have but you can't possess a firearm of any kind for any reason during this season.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Yep---over the years---I have had 2 beagles lost to coyotes ---One in the late 70's and one early 80's---When Dad was still here we rabbit hunted every Sun in the winter--and He was very upset if us Boys weren't there to hunt with Him -- Didn't matter what we had to do---I miss those Days and Mom's great meal after the Hunt-and playing cribbage til midnite--Haven't chased many rabbits since those days but I'm told between the wolfs and some coyotes --hunters are losing some rabbit dogs to them both each winter-----------sb------------P.S.---Dog Bear hunters have been losing their Dogs to wolfs


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree with ya catcapper, leans more towards territorial ,this time of year i think the dogs got to close to the yotes home ,and coyotes can get downrite vicious when it comes to there young . just my 2cents


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad to have you post'in on PT yotehd.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I second the welcome to you yotehd.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks guys after watching from the shadows i see theres not alot of bs and drama, seems like a good place to share my experiences.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

yotehd said:


> Thanks guys after watching from the shadows i see theres not alot of bs and drama, seems like a good place to share my experiences.


Ha--- that must of made you a "Lurker"---Cool.
I want to hear from all the family on PT. Folks like you stepp'in up and shar'in your knowledge in our conversations helps everyone in one way or another. I've been call'in critters for 40+ years and I've learned a couple of new things here on PT.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ditto to Cats statement !

Good to have you all here even those guys who do not speak up...But do, we enjoy hearing from you all.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

catcapper said:


> Ha--- that must of made you a "Lurker"---Cool.
> I want to hear from all the family on PT. Folks like you stepp'in up and shar'in your knowledge in our conversations helps everyone in one way or another. I've been call'in critters for 40+ years and I've learned a couple of new things here on PT.


Lol lurker maybe, 1thing this sport has taught me in 21yrs is stick your head out of the shadows to something that sounds good without investigating and it may get blown off lol, sorry for hijackn.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you speak up yotehd. You can stick your head out here and it won't get blown off... Honest.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Glad to hear you speak up yotehd. You can stick your head out here and it won't get blown off... Honest.


Nope it sure wont but we might just decorate it in one of SB's hats and maybe smear some camouflage on the shiny spots


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Nope it sure wont but we might just decorate it in one of SB's hats and maybe smear some camouflage on the shiny spots


And we have comics here too


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Nah wont shoot your head off just chew ya ears off LOL Glad to have ya YHD Welcome!


----------



## samda5 (Jul 16, 2010)

ive seen two yotes catch a saint bernard in a open field and had him down before i could get them shot off him he was toasted so i toasted them


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry, are you saying you saw 2 coyotes catch and kill a St Bernard?

Welcome to PT.


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

You folks need a new law.
In Oregon the game control people cannot stop you from carrying a concealed firearm if you have a permit for it.
You might do well to persue something like that where you are.


----------

